# 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire



## abdelrah (Oct 28, 2008)

*2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire, got codes. HELP!!*

hey,
just picked up this 2.0. previous owner told me theres a misfire. i picked it up thinking i can ake this a simple fix. im just now trying to make this fix as smooth as possible...
in the last year, car has a new set of plugs, wires, cleaned injectors, coilpack. according to prev owner, misfire went away for a year or so, and then just came back. so, im sort of wondering if this could be a bad set of wires, plugs, or coilpack...or if there some sort of sensor gone wrong?
car misfires, and hard starts in the cold (not sure if this is related, or a separate problem from the misfire). check engine light is also on, and does blink at times. MAF maybe?


_Modified by abdelrah at 7:14 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## abdelrah (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (abdelrah)*

these threads move quik!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (abdelrah)*

check your vacuum lines.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (tryin2vw)*

Blinking CEL would be from a misfire.
Plug wires is still possible (they can go bad soon if they're cheap)
Inspect the plugs
A bad MAF would mean starting from a stop would be very hard and the car would seem to stutter but would be fine once going and the CEL would not flash.


----------



## abdelrah (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

thanks for the imfo guys. CEL blinks when car is started...then stops blinking after acceleration, and just stays on after that. 
another update...i swapped out the coolant temp sensor, and hard starting is now fixed...so looks like this was a separate issue.
any idea where to start with the leaky vacuum lines? are they the thin lines running all near the wires? 
i also went to autozone and got osme codes read:
p0102
p0321
p0302
hope the help keeps on coming. 


_Modified by abdelrah at 7:14 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (abdelrah)*

check for cracked, broken, or missing vacuum lines.
p0102 Mass Air Flow (MAF) Circuit Low Input
p0321 Vehicle Speed Sensor
p0302 Cylinder 2 Two Misfire Detected
to get rid of the p0102 code clean the mass air flow sensor with maf sensor cleaner (you will need to find the right bit to get the sensor out), but if that doesn't work you will need to get a new one.
sometimes p0321 vehicle speed sensor code will go away if everything else is fixed.
P0302 = check spark plugs, wires, and coil pack


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (abdelrah)*

The faults are,
p0102 is for mass air flow sensor circuit, low input
p0321 is for Engine speed sensor, range or performance problem
p0302 is for Cylinder no. 2 misfire detected
Good luck. Keep posting.


----------



## abdelrah (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (cwcabrio)*

thanks for the replies guys. i take it my abs light is on due to the speed sensor code? or am i not right on that one? 
because its so damn cold, im just going to have my mechanic diagnose the wires, plugs, and coil...might be worth the free diag he charges me
i will definitely keep posting. i must say im pretty darn proud of myself for fixing the cold start issue myself


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (abdelrah)*

This is what I found for p0321
P0321 Ignition/Distributor Engine Speed Input Circuit Range/Performance
So no, your ABS light is not on due to the vehicle speed sensor code. A generic odb reader will not read the codes in the ABS module. You will need something like the VCDS software and cable from http://www.ross-tech.com


----------



## abdelrah (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (naconi)*

swapped out plugs, misfire GONE! CEL went away, but then came back hours later. no more misfire, but still a CEL. i guess I'm off to autozone to check codes again.
i disconnected with MAF while car was running, and car started acting all weird...so i guess this means my maf is fine. so, I'm assuming its a bad o2 or cat. am i right?



_Modified by abdelrah at 11:03 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (abdelrah)*

not always, post the codes when you get them.


----------



## abdelrah (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: 2001 GOLF 2.0 misfire (gio99kid)*

will do


----------

